# Son turning Eighteen, the big 18, wants a cigar



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

Ok, I am in a bit of a quandary about this and figured I would come to you fine folks for some advice since my wife is offering me no guidance.

My oldest son will turn 18 on the 24th and has mentioned a couple of times that he would like a cigar. Now the question I have is do I indulge this and take him out for a cigar on his birthday? A father son type thing. Or do I let him learn these experiences with his friends? 

I am not sure how I feel about this, he will be 18 and technically a man. He is also my first born and still my boy. If I have a cigar with him will I be starting him on a slippery slope? 

I would really appreciate any and all insight and thoughts on this one.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I've recently shared a few cigars with my oldest boy, including his first, and I wouldn't miss it. This way I get to give him the inside scoop from what I've learned here so he can seem experienced when he has a cigar with his buddies. Also, I get to tell him some of the history and teach him about the difference between cigars and cigarettes so he hopefully won't start with them.
It's your call, but I'm of the opinion that as dad's it's up to us to usher our boys into this thing responsibly.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

This would be a great time for a father son cigar...these are the times you dont want to waste...because they only happen once and are fleeting...


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never experienced a cigar with any of my kids....but, if I could, I would. It sounds like he has made up his mind and will probably smoke one with or without you. Take him out and do the whole buying experience thing also. Give him some guidance....if he doesn't get it from you he'll get from his buds.
Enjoy the time together.......life is short.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I understand your concern, but by the time I was 18, I was already doing worse things, lol. Actually, in my late teens early 20's was when I had my first really nice cigars-- and with my father: Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Double Robustos, fantastic! 
If it makes you feel any better, I didn't actually start into the hobby for many years, so those special cigar occasions with my dad were just that; special occasions. I am looking forward to seeing my father over the holidays to share cigars with him again. This time I'm buying!
I say go for it. Celebrate your sons birthday, and celebrate your relationship.

Cheers!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

No offense but he has probably smoked worse by now as have most of us. I would cherish a opportunity to spend 1-2 hours of quiet alone time with my son having a cigar and talking. No phone, no TV, no wife, just you and the boy enjoying each others company. Honestly, if he wants a cigar, he will get one with or without your help. I'd rather be there for the experience.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> I understand your concern, but by the time I was 18, I was already doing worse things, lol. Actually, in my late teens early 20's was when I had my first really nice cigars-- and with my father: Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Double Robustos, fantastic!
> If it makes you feel any better, I didn't actually start into the hobby for many years, so those special cigar occasions with my dad were just that; special occasions. I am looking forward to seeing my father over the holidays to share cigars with him again. This time I'm buying!
> I say go for it. Celebrate your sons birthday, and celebrate your relationship.
> 
> Cheers!


Completely agree


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Definately have the cigar with him. I am turning 30 in a few months and am already planning on having a drink of some 30 y.o. scotch with my father. I bought the bottle specificaly with this in mind, I never considered it with my friends. Major milestones are great for father-son time.

You can have the cigar with him to celebrate. His friends will celebrate as all 18 y.o. boys do, looking for booze and girls.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

give him a RP Edge and make him smoke it down to the nub.....that should curve the slope some.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

im only 23 and still live at home with my father, we share a cigar about once a week and its one of those things that helps bring up conversation. I dont think that i would trade that time for anything. I say go create some great memories with your boy. share some laughs and some good smokes.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd say go for it. The time that you spend with him teaching him the ropes will be something he will cherish long after you are gone. Maybe just keep it a special occasion thing at first. I agree that cigars would be much better than him getting hooked on the grettes. As far as the slope goes, I think it will be a gradual one due to $$ restrictions. Just


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Good question as it's not as simple of an answer as some might think. But I agree with most here. It sounds like he's going to do it on his own and he's legal, so why not turn it into a positive bonding time. You can educate him, guide him, steer him away from drugs and cigarettes, and also bond. Maybe tell him that he can smoke any stogie anytime he wants as long as it's together with you.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

18? How many opportunities have you had to spend an uninterrupted 2hrs with your son over the past few years? For whatever reasons (hormonal insantity) parents are kryptonite to teens. I say take the opportunity by the horns and use it to teach him about the hobby you love; man to man.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll agree with the rest here. I have 2 sons, 26 and 32 years old. The best times we have together are cigar times. Buy him something special. His buddies will buy him Swishers.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

DO IT
My son and I look forward to sitting down every two weeks or so
and just spending time..........
Life is to short and goes to fast.
I cherish those moments


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

I say go for it too. He may not understand it completely now, but he'll totally get a kick out of it. As a 29 year old man who's never really known what its like to have a dad, trust me, give him the memories. I wish I had them.

-Smokestar


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

JohnnySmokestar said:


> I say go for it too. He may not understand it completely now, but he'll totally get a kick out of it. As a 29 year old man who's never really known what its like to have a dad, trust me, give him the memories. I wish I had them.
> 
> -Smokestar


 Let him have a small smoke not to make him sickbut a nice short story fuente, its a pleasant stick and a quality one !


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Bust out a few DPG My Fathers, and enjoy the time with your son. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with the others. I cherish the moments I get to spend having a cigar with my dad.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I think you are getting the concensus here for a positive cigar Father and Son experience. I remember doing this with my son. He was very curious about cigars since he always saw me with one and he went out and took one of mine and smoked it with one of his friends first. Little did he know he grabbed a couple that was pretty stout and after they smoked them they both got pretty green from them where the other boy had to go home and was sick for the rest of the day as was mine. When I pressed him about being sick ( I already knew he'd smoked the cigar because you can obviously smell the cigar smoke on him) he confessed and I asked him what kind did he take,,,,he took a full bodied cigar. 

I'd give you advice to explore a cigar that isn't going to turn him off to the experience,,something mild enough where he won't turn green and get sick. It would be the equivalent of putting white lightening in front of someone who'd never had liquor before and saying,,,"Try some of this,,,it's great stuff."

Macanudos or even a Rocky Patel might ease him into a good cigar experience. My son after his experience didn't smoke a cigar for another year until I gave him one and now he's a cigar smoker for the last 10 years and when we get together we always have cigars,,,,it makes for a great bonding experience.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I think that's awesome!!! I say go have some quality time with your son!!!:nod: Alot of dads, or alot of sons for that matter, would love to have this opportunity... Have fun!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would totally go for it if I were you. It's a once in a lifetime experience, it will help him feel that he HAS reached a milestone. We all know it's true anyway, but this will just ingrain that day in his mind.

Not to be a downer or anything, but I wish I had the opportunity to smoke a cigar with my dad on my 18th bday, but he is in the army and lives in Tennessee, so I hardly see him. It would have been cooler than going to the gas station, buying cigarettes and then going to the p*rn shop...seriously, that was a lame day.

My point is, don't miss a truly bonding moment, where the both of you are enjoying the same thing together, and can remember it for the rest of your lives.

I'd also like to suggest getting him a really good cigar for Christmas.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd say go for it.. I'm 19 and my dad doesnt smoke cigars so this never came up with him.. But you better bet that ever since I've started smoking I offer him one every time .. Too bad the wife/my mom wont let him... yet.. Long story short, do it.. It's an awesome thing to do with your dad..


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i say go for it! i hope when my boy gets that age i am lucky enough to be there when he has his first beer and first cigar!!


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

As everybody has said, do it. I was unlucky enough that my father lived across the US from me. For several years I saw him once a year for a week. It is a little better now that he is only 400 miles away. Still too far.

Enjoy it!

I suggest an AVO #9 personally, especially if your boy hasn't had one and you want him to have something good. Twas my first cigar ever, and I never looked back.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Take him out and go get a cigar with him. He has plenty of time to herf with friends once he gets down the slope. Start him off with a little of guidance and he will thank you later, plus it is always nice to have a father son moment before they get too busy with life.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

having a cigar with a person who is of legal age can't be all that bad. compared to ...
a father in the UK somewhere a few months ago took his 14 year old son out to "make him a man" so to speak. he located a lady who was walking on the street (presumed to be a prostitute) and proceeded to inquire about some services. she was a police officer and took them in. in the end they father and son were released without being charged. 
so i guess it all depends on how you would like to spend time with your offspring. 
life is all about the memories and time spent in one way or another


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I would do it. I wish I could do something like that with my dad...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

I really appreciate all of the thoughts and have decided to go for this. I am thinking a Padron 1926 anniversary stick, I had the pleasure to have a different Padron a couple of weeks ago in Miami and thought it was great.

I figured this would be a memorable stick for him and not to strong. I will take the camera and some picks and report back.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are great.
> 
> ...


are you sure a 26 anni is mild enough for a first timer ? might want to go with something more on the mild side. Macanudo,Ashton white label or similar 
have fun and send a Happy Birthday wish from the people of PUFF


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got a 20 year old stepson who's just now getting into cigars, I've chosen to support it rather than redirect him, because he currently smokes cigarettes and I'd rather he switch to cigars. (As it stands he's getting a 300ct humi for Xmas) It's totally understandably though to not want your son to start any kind of smoking habit, these wonderful sticks we all enjoy do, after all, contain carcinogens, even if you don't inhale.

That being said, if you want to support his choice, I'd start with a 5 Vegas "A" series, they have enough flavor to talk about with him, but not very strong or heady. Also they are cheap enough that if he enjoys it, he can possibly afford more, if you start with something like a Padron 64 it may make other future sticks kind of a disappointment. 

If you don't want him to start, you could probably get him an Opus X Churchill and encourage him to smoke it to the nub, he'll most likely be so sick and head swimmy he won't want another 'gar for a while.:bowl:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Definitely, go for it!

I'm only 19, and I picked up cigars pretty much on my own and I smoke with friends rarely. I mostly smoke alone just because I don't have anybody else that enjoys cigars as much as I do.

So I actually enjoy smoking with my father. (even though we smoke out of my humidors and he's yet to buy me a cigar. ever.)

If you go to a B&M, I would definitely look at a La Gloria Cubana. They're fairly medium bodied and have a nice, consistently smooth flavor. MMMMmmmm. That might be a smoke that could get him hooked though!


----------



## Mumbly (Oct 26, 2009)

This being my first post to the forum i will share some insight into my family.

Growing up i lived in a house where both parents had a 2 pack a day cigarette habit. i can honestly say that turned me off of smoking pretty much anything until i picked up this new hobby/habit, a full 9 years after i was legal age. 

my father was there but he wasn't and still isn't the easiest man to talk to. after growing up and moving out it seems like the only time we have really bonded are when cars are involved, and sometimes i hope my car breaks down just so i can talk to him. i'm almost ashamed to say it but my first cigar was an RvJ 1875 i had with a buddy that picked it out and im pretty sure he still has no idea about cigars. don't get me wrong i'm not saying it was a bad smoke. i just wish it could of been my father to give me my first cigar, or for that matter my first beer (another hobby i have picked up).

i wish i could spend time with my father without a broken car, because cigars are cheaper then a new alternator. 

now that i have rambled on enough. i say go for it. better your son get a good handmade, then some cheap dried out drugstore swisher(have had plenty of those). even if he doesn't like it, you both will always remember his first smoke.


----------



## allisa (Nov 17, 2009)

I was only 16, when I smoke my first cigarette and first day my father caught me with at the spot and he slap me for it. After that I give up smoking for next 4 years and on my 20th birthday my mother offer me cigar.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I say shear with him the finer things in life---this would start with a fine cigar of coarse. Good luck pops!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My son and I have been enjoying time together with cigars for about 6 months

Last night he was going thru a cooler and saw a box of
DPG's "My Father", Lebijou 1922,,,,,,,he asked if we could have it for our Christmas smoke. 

Can't wait 'till Friday


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

I WISH I had the opportunity to smoke with my father when I turned 18. As it stands, I had to learn all about cigars on my own. My father, being a non-drinker and reformed smoker, don't often have too much to bond over. 
My mother on the other hand, is a different story. When I turned 23 she started going out more, she even got into smoking cigars. I had been smoking for a few years at that point. I actually remember the first cigar I bought for my mom. And now her and I bond more than my dad and I do now ha!
Go smoke one with your son. I'm sure it will be a moment he won't forget.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Trev said:


> I've recently shared a few cigars with my oldest boy, including his first, and I wouldn't miss it. This way I get to give him the inside scoop from what I've learned here so he can seem experienced when he has a cigar with his buddies. Also, I get to tell him some of the history and teach him about the difference between cigars and cigarettes so he hopefully won't start with them.
> It's your call, but I'm of the opinion that as dad's it's up to us to usher our boys into this thing responsibly.


Perfect post. Can't say it any better myself, so I'll just say +1. :thumb:


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> 18? How many opportunities have you had to spend an uninterrupted 2hrs with your son over the past few years? For whatever reasons (hormonal insantity) parents are kryptonite to teens. I say take the opportunity by the horns and use it to teach him about the hobby you love; man to man.


I could not agree with this statement more!!! 
Im 23 and wish my Dad would have taken the time to sit down and enjoy things like that with me.
I say go for it man, 18 means hes going to be moving out soon, and within the next several years starting his own family. Any and all time that you can spend with him, definitely take advantage of!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I applaud you for being there for your son as many fathers are not around to see their children. It is great you are putting so much thought into this occasion and I hope you both have a great time!! 

I would give anything if I could go back and get to know my father, even if to only see him once a year. My father is not dead but rather, just does not care enough to see me. I have seen him 3 times in 27 years, and all cards we (my wife mainly because I have since given up) send never get a response. My phone never rings on my birthday or any other special day where I wish my father would tell me I meant something to him or even to acknowledge my existence. I have seen he started a forum about Studebakers (sp?) and I even sent him a PM but he didn't respond there either. It is a bit sad for me around the holidays because I feel I am missing out on half my family that I never got to know....sad that is until I look into the eyes of my baby boy as I silently promise that God willing, he will never know what it is like to be without a father.

I apologize for the tangent and sorry if my post is a bit dreary but my point is that I think you sound like a great father and I believe it would mean a great deal to your son to spend that time with you and bond like that. I would've given anything to have my father or even a step-father in my life. I have a wonderful mother and had a great grandfather until he passed but it was never a substitute for what so many of my friends did have.

I hope he has an outstanding birthday and you all have the best Christmas ever!!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

We have returned and it was a great experience.

I took my son to our local B&M and we picked out a couple of the Padron's to try. I figured it would not be to strong and it would be a memorable special occasion stick that we could enjoy again in the future.

I really enjoyed my time with my young man, we talked about school, college, cigars and had a wonderful time together.

Here are some pics-

































Best regards, tony


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like you and your son had a great time! Glad you got to enjoy that moment with him. Im 19, and wish I had the opportunity to share my first cigar with my father.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Noticed in the #2 picture he started out in the right place --- Padrons & AF's nice job Dad!


----------

